# Laptop 4:3 auf Monitor 16:10?!



## smileyml (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Laptop - Samsung P35 - mit einer max. Auflösung von 1400x1050 im 4:3 Format. Ich habe mir nur einen neuen 22" Monitor gekauft mit einer max. Auflösung von 1680x1050, also im 16:10 Format. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf beiden Monitoren eine verzerrungsfreie Ansicht hinzubekommen, bei einer Deskotoperweiterung? Oder sollte ich besser gleich noch mit einen neuen Laptop holen, da es nicht geht und mein jetziger sowieso schon etwas betagt ist?

Danke für die Hilfe.
Grüße Marco


----------



## fluessig (17. August 2007)

Das ist eine Treibersache. Prinzipiell geht das, ich hab mit meinem Dell Notebook ein anderes Verhältnis: 1600x1200  (4:3) auf dem Notebook und 1280x1024 auf dem 19" TFT (5:4). Die Frage ist eher, ob der Treiber zu deinem Notebook auch eine externe Auflösung von 1680*1050 unterstützt, da das ziemlich unüblich war als das P35 rauskam (schreibe übrigens gerade an einem P35 - tolles Gerät meiner Meinung nach).

Mit den jetzt installierten (wahrscheinlich noch Orginaltreibern) kann ich nur 1600x1200 oder 1792x1344 wählen. Wenn du mal auf der Ati Seite schaust, findest du vielleicht noch eine aktuellere Version für den Radeon 9700 Pro - aufpassen, ich glaub Treiber für Notebook und normale Grafikkarten haben unterschiedliche Setups!


----------

